# New Type Of Tournaments.



## Dry Creek (Apr 22, 2012)

Has anyone ever tried setting up a course sorta like a golf course for slingshots. For instance shoot at a disk at 30 yds . When hit it you move to there and shoot at other target. Sounds like it might be fun. I have seven acres that I am planning on putting my own course on . Let me know what you think. And what distances would you recommend to make it fun. Targets?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

That would be awesome! Clay pigeons at 20,30,40,50 meters. Where do you live? I'm coming over


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

YA that's a great plan and very fun way to shoot. Wish I had the space and other players for that game. Oh well. In time . I think this sport is gonna grow with all the internet exposure, videos forums ect.


----------



## Dry Creek (Apr 22, 2012)

Hmm might be a long trip for you pop. My place is in centerville texas. I was actually thinking of shooting at a barrel at about 50 yards, then when getting there you would have a smaller target at 30 to 40 feet.. Then you shoot at larger target at next station. Does that make sense. I am not very good at explaining things. **** I wish I was forty again!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Yeah, like a walk thru with different targets at different ranges


----------



## Dry Creek (Apr 22, 2012)

Yea, shoot at large target to go to that station and then shoot clay pigeons or what ever before shooting at another large target at next station . Good exercise and more fun than just walking hehe.


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

I don't how much room this would take, but for a golf slingshot game how about this: spread out oh say 50 targets on a literal course. There's a tee off closest target is say @20 yards with one every 15-25 yards further down the line (doesn't have to be straight all the way, just be able to see the first two -four from tee off). Number of shots is your score, but if you can hit the second or third target from the tee off go for it. Maybe pie pan size targets. Then if you hit oh say the third target first, you shot from where it was at say 4, 5 or six. whatever you think you can reach. What ever target you hit next you shoot from there. You're done when you hit target 50 (or whatever the last one is on your course). Don't have to hit them all. Number of shots is your score. Next shot is from last target hit (or tee off).

You could definitely wind around and have turns as long as you can see at least the next target or two minimum. As long as once in awhile you can reach up to 3 or 4 away (line of sight speaking). Imagine shooting at a pie pan size target 60 yards away for the good score.

Just a thought.


----------



## Dry Creek (Apr 22, 2012)

Sounds like another great idea. I am sure there are a lot of great ideas out there to make this sport more interesting for the everage shooter. I am not able to strike a match yet. Maybe in my next life. But I love hitting anything , even if it is big . I did mow some meandering trails today, havent decided on targets or distances yet though. I do have a couple of disk blades and a barrel. The pie plates and claypigeons sound like interesting targets too.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

What you are describing here sounds almost exactly like the Silhouette Shoot they have at the ECST

Check out all the vids HERE


----------



## Dry Creek (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks hrawk. Is that nhra sil targets they are shooting at. Any ideas on distances?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Bill Hays can hit a pop can from 400 ft. Of course you may want to increase the target to a street sign or fry pan for the course at these ranges. Just sayin. When you start to shoot these ranges you would be amazed once you start to get the feel for it. Long shots are FUN!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

A shoot like this would be very enjoyable. I love shooting long distances and appreciate the challenge.


----------



## Dry Creek (Apr 22, 2012)

Myself and my friends are new to this . So I was thinking of using targets a little larger than coke cans, like 30 gallo drums hehe. Really. I think this would encourage more people to try . Can always add some smaller targets as skills improve. Drums are about 18 inches wide by 36 inches tall. This should be a fairly easy to hit from 30 yds or more huh. Old disk blades are 16 to 20 inches. I like shooting at wine corks in back yard, But I also like to streach it out and lobb ammo downrange . I don't really think it is too good for the trees though, drums are good alternative. 10 bucks = cheap targets.


----------



## Dry Creek (Apr 22, 2012)

Ok so I finnaly got started on the slingshot range. I do not know how to post pics on here so you will have to go to my page and click on the photo gallery page. I gave a brief discription of how I thought I would play this course. I do not have many shooting stations yet but will be adding to it as I get more targets. Let me know how I am doing so far. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated, Don
here is link to my page:http://drycreekfarm.org


----------

